# YJM Secrets of the Yang Style



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 14, 2007)

yang jwing mings "Secrets of The Yang Style"

I was wondering if anyone has this book and what they think? I've been on a book a reading frenzy lately and have recently ordered FZW's Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan along with some other books that are unrelated to tai chi. so what do you guys think of Secrets of the Yang Style and even yang jwing ming in general?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2007)

I own this book it is suppose to be translations of things from Yang Banhou, Yang Jianhou and Yang Chengfu. I do not doubt the source YJM so I bought it but have not finished it, nothing against the book it just got caught up in me being to busy and it is a book I plan on reading. What I read of it I liked, but then I tend to be interested in things from Yang Banhou and there is a lot of that in the book.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 18, 2007)

I imagine you'll find Fu Zhongwen's book to be far superior. JMHO, natch.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh.  I saw YJM in the topic and thought there was a mention of Yngwie Malmsteen in this thread.  Yngwie rocks!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm like Xue in that I am very interested in Ban Hou so maybe I will like the book. I figured Fu Zhong Wens would be better though since it is actually a BOOK and not poems/writings with Yang Jwing Mings commentary(though I have no problem with YJM!)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Thanks guys, I'm like Xue in that I am very interested in Ban Hou so maybe I will like the book. I figured Fu Zhong Wens would be better though since it is actually a BOOK and not poems/writings with Yang Jwing Mings commentary(though I have no problem with YJM!)


 
I have no problem with YJM either, but to be honest, when it comes to books like this I tend to avoid the comments of the author completely on the first read to get my own interpretation.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Dec 20, 2007)

I have YJM's "secrets of the Wu style" and I like it. It's his translation of their classics. What I like is how he has lots of Chinese characters in the translation with usually corrct pinyin. This means that if you have nay Chinese skills at all, you can go back and check what he's talking about. That's a nice feature.

Second, he translates from the pespective of someone that actually practices. Mnay of the other translations out there are from an academic POV that I don't find useful at all. 

In general, I usually like YJM's stuff. Some of his qigong books haven't been too helpful, though. And usually if he has a book and a DVD on a topic, you need to get both to understand what he's doing. Also, some of his DVDs are a bit short of specifics. The Yang sword DVD was a bit of a disappoint for me. However, his qinna stuff is great and the taiji qinna book is one of my favorite books, period.


----------

